

DropFuse - FUSE based fs for DropBox linked folders - wildmXranat
http://github.com/arekzb/dropfuse

======
wildmXranat
Submitter here -

It's my first submit and I wasn't sure how to submit it, doh! I'll treat this
as the text explanation.

You might remember the newly added feature in DropBox that allows a user to
create a link to a folder and share it with friends. Ref. here:
[http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=21441&replies=3](http://forums.dropbox.com/topic.php?id=21441&replies=3)

Over the weekend I decided to make a FUSE fs to access these links in a
regular file browser. Feel free to give it a try. To test it out, I have
created a shared folder on DropBox and the link to it is included in the
README file.

Cheers,

